# факт



## turkjey5

Привет!
Что значит "факт "? Заключение? Это распространенное  употребление слова?
Заранее большое спасибо!!

*-Диагноз-то какой?*​​​*-Да все такой же. Обпился * *человек!*​​​*-И часто у вас такое бывает, Андрей Ильич? 
-Да каждый день! Как и везде, между прочим. И не надо, товарищи, из этого делать никакого факта.*​​​


----------



## Maroseika

No, this is just a "case" meaning "bad case". This is a kind of low bureaucratic slang, he means not to consider it as a case of wrong conduct such as in:
Имеются еще у нас кое-где порой факты некультурного, аморального, не советского поведения...
На заводе № 58 имел место факт злоупотребления спиртными напитками в рабочее время.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

turkjey5 said:


> Привет!
> Что значит "факт "? Заключение? Это распространенное  употребление слова?
> Заранее большое спасибо!!
> 
> *-Диагноз-то какой?*​*-Да все такой же. Обпился **человек!*​*-И часто у вас такое бывает, Андрей Ильич?
> -Да каждый день! Как и везде, между прочим. И не надо, товарищи, из этого делать никакого факта.*​


Лично я не совсем хорошо понимаю зачем здесь употреблено это слово и какой смысл в него вложен. Если "факт" перевести как "событие", "случай", то может быть говорящий имел в виду что не нужно из этого диагноза делать какое-то особое, громкое событие. То есть то, что человек обпился, есть обычный, рядовой случай.


----------



## turkjey5

cheburashka Gena said:


> То есть то, что человек обпился, есть обычный, рядовой случай.



Он обпился самогон.


----------



## turkjey5

Maroseika said:


> No, this is just a "case" meaning "bad case". This is a kind of low bureaucratic slang, he means not to consider it as a case of wrong conduct such as in:
> Имеются еще у нас кое-где порой факты некультурного, аморального, не советского поведения...
> На заводе № 58 имел место факт злоупотребления спиртными напитками в рабочее время.


То есть, нет оснований для возбуждения уголовного дела?


----------



## cheburashka Gena

turkjey5 said:


> Он обпился самогон.


Я это понял. И что?
*turkjey5*, может быть в этом предложении пропущено определение (attributive) перед существительным? Например, оно могло бы выглядеть так: *И не надо, товарищи, из этого делать никакого вопиющего (из ряда вон выходящего) факта.* В таком случае это предложение выглядит согласованным с контекстом и более понятным для меня.


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> То есть, нет оснований для возбуждения уголовного дела?


Да нет, конечно, уголовные дела за сам факт выпивки, конечно, не возбуждались. Но такой факт мог разбираться в коллективе, об этом факте могли написать в стенгазете или малотиражке (заволской газете), этот факт мог рассмотреть товарищеский суд и т.п.



> Он обпился самогоном.


 Обпить - выпить слишком много чужого, за чужой счет, то есть можно только обпить кого-то (как объесть кого-то), но слова обпиться нет (хотя есть слово объесться - съесть слишком много).
Зато есть слово опиться - выпить слишком много.


----------



## tacirus

Я бы сказал, что есть скорее слово "упиться", а "опиться" звучит как-то по-деревенски, не вполне литературно, для меня.


----------



## covar

*turkjey5* все свои вопросы задает по сериалу "Участок" о сельском участковом милиционере, которому после ареста преступника, оказавшегося «человеком со связями», разгневанное начальство поставило ультиматум: или увольнение из правоохранительных органов, или — «в деревню, в глушь»…


----------



## turkjey5

covar said:


> *turkjey5* все свои вопросы задает по сериалу "Участок" о сельском участковом милиционере, которому после ареста преступника, оказавшегося «человеком со связями», разгневанное начальство поставило ультиматум: или увольнение из правоохранительных органов, или — «в деревню, в глушь»…



Да, и очень интересно изучать, как люди говорят там.


----------



## gvozd

turkjey5 said:


> Да, и очень интересно изучать, как люди говорят там.


Да Вы, батенька, гурман


----------



## covar

turkjey5 said:


> Да, и очень интересно изучать, как люди говорят там.



Но учтите, что некоторые "просторечные" выражения персонажей могли быть просто придуманы авторами сериала, и так никто не говорит на самом деле.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Дом-2 - вот великолепный образец современного повседневного разговорного русского языка.


----------



## turkjey5

Спасибо за советы.


----------



## turkjey5

cheburashka Gena said:


> Дом-2 - вот великолепный образец современного повседневного разговорного русского языка.


Хорошо, я не могу ждать!


----------



## gvozd

turkjey5 said:


> Хорошо, я не могу ждать!



Вообще-то это был сарказм (я надеюсь)


----------



## cheburashka Gena

gvozd said:


> Вообще-то это был сарказм (я надеюсь)


Не совсем так, хотя немного сарказма я сюда действительно вложил. Но ведь я написал что это великолепный образец повседневного разговорного, а не литературного языка. Во всех фильмах и сериалах используется именно литературный язык, поскольку вначале пишется сценарий и затем актеры этот текст произносят. Обычные же люди в повседневной жизни говорят не так, а примерно как участники дома-2, то есть безграмотно, с нарушением всех мыслимых правил, используя низкий словарный запас, часто быстро и т. д.. Правда понимать этот язык для иностранца очень сложно, но уж если он понимает, то это высший пилотаж.
Правда сейчас там больше матом не говорят, а то бы можно было получить совсем полное представление о повседневном разговорном русском.


----------

